# IT'S CALLED CASE STACKING !! LA Health Officials First Attribute Death To COVID-19, Then They Remove It !!!!



## nononono (Apr 3, 2020)

*A seventeen year old died from some sort of illness and the first thing they do is claim it's COVID-19...*
*When it's disputed, they remove the ( First 17 year old Death ) from the COVID-19 stats....

We ALL know what's going on here and it's TIME for AMERICA TO STAND UP AND STOP IT !!!!*


*GATEWAYPUNDIT*

*Another COVID-19 Lie Exposed - Los Angeles Health Officials *
*Caught Lying About Teenager's Death Linked to Coronavirus*

By Christina Laila
Published April 3, 2020 at 4:47pm

Remember the 17-year-old Lancaster boy who died from the Coronavirus ?

The fraudstreammedia ran searing headlines about the boy’s death which was
described as the first known “juvenile” to die from the Coronavirus in the US.

Well it turns out this story was a lie.

California health officials are now saying they are reevaluating the teen’s death
claiming the case is “complex” and needs to be further investigated.

A couple weeks ago it was reported the teen’s parents took their son to an
urgent care because he was suffering from a respiratory illness.
The couple was supposedly turned away for not having insurance so
they took their son to an emergency room.

The teen was tested for Coronavirus at the ER and his parents were told they
were all infected with the virus even though the parents had not been tested.

But after initially reporting the boy died from the Coronavirus,
*the Los Angeles health officials are refusing to disclose more 
details citing ‘privacy concerns.’*


CNN reported: In a statement, the Los Angeles County Department of Public Health
said it’s looking into the case further. *“Though early tests indicated a positive result *
*for Covid-19, the case is complex and there may be an alternate explanation for this *
*fatality. Patient privacy prevents our offering further details at this time,”* it said in a statement.


*The teenage boy has been dropped from the list of deaths 
from the Coronavirus in Los Angeles .....!*

and the CDC will complete the investigation into the boy’s death.

How many more cases like this are out there?




*OH MY MY......THE THINGS THEY DO TO PROMOTE A LIE !!!!!*


----------

